# Endlers livebarers (Poecilia wingei)



## pogon_02 (May 8, 2006)

Does any one keep this fish: Endlers livebarers (Poecilia wingei) or know where you can buy both males and females in the GTA? Below is a link so you can see all the different varaieties

http://swampriveraquatics.com/


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The Menagerie has them.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Big Al's Mississauga carries them from time to time.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Endlers*

Try Delta guppies - he has the japanese strain.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow I never knew there were that many strains of them. I had a male years ago, some of the males I have now have tails that are a navy with bright colours on them and they have the neon orange on the body. Their tails are split (not damaged). but more like a delta guppy....long and flowing.

I've only ever seen females sold at the Brampton auction (held in Nov), but I've not seen Endlers in the stores in the past 4 or 5 months when I've been in.

Good luck finding them and thanks for the link....very interesting.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

novice said:


> Try Delta guppies - he has the japanese strain.


And quite possibly the only pure blood you'll find around here.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Pablo said:


> And quite possibly the only pure blood you'll find around here.


Hardly, the Japanese line are line breed way back from when John Endlers' original collection.
They are quite different from what the wild strain look like. The Japanese Endlers straint is a smaller males (2/3 the size of the wild) with very little green. Mostly orange with a black banded belly. Very nice and quite nice for a small tank. Unfortunately, they don't school together. The wild ones have a mix of everything. Not sure why Adrain is trying to separate them.
I used to have both in separate tanks, but have since merged them together. (the Japanese strain with the decendants collected by Armando Pou.)
The Endlers offered at the Nov auctions where mostly mine. Although I was supprised to see some one did have one bag for sale. I was kinda dissapointed with the price that I got though.

Pogon:
Let me know if you are interested. I'll part with them for $2.00 each.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

I got some of them, waiting for them to breed for me, the males are horny buggers, always messing with my Female Pineapple Swordtails.


----------

